# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  1ª Edición del concurso de fotografía "Mi mejor Imagen del Guadiana"

## Luján

Hola!

Os paso el enlace a la página de la CH del Guadiana, donde se publicita la primera edición de este concurso fotográfico.



http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=614




> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana pone en marcha la I Edición del Concurso de Fotografía "Mi Mejor Imagen del Guadiana". 
> 
> Las imágenes tendrán como tema principal la cuenca del río Guadiana, sus ríos y arroyos, la importancia del agua como fuente de vida y como elemento fundamental para la conservación de la biodiversidad.


El plazo límite para enviar las fotos es el 25 de febrero. Yo ya he enviado las mías.  :Wink: 

Tened en cuenta que haciendo esto, ya sé que no ganaré pues en este foro hay mejores fotos que las que presento yo. :Frown:

----------


## Xuquer

¿ Tus fotos ya habían estado colgadas en el foro o son ineditas Luján ??

----------


## Luján

> ¿ Tus fotos ya habían estado colgadas en el foro o son ineditas Luján ??


Las que presento son inéditas, como marcan las normas del concurso. Pero conozco mis fotos y sé que hay muchas de muchos foreros que pueden superarlas (Creo que todos mantenemos algunas fotos para nosotros que no publicamos aquí).

Aunque lo importante es participar, el premio me vendría la mar de bien  :Big Grin:

----------

